# Jd 6430 front end loader



## Henzmick (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi Guys n Gals, 
Im new to owning a tractor sooo.
I have a John deere 6430 premium.

Im wanting to know what Front end loaders will fit. 
Could you send me some model numbers if you know. And if anyone has one in Australia for sale let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I found this information doing a search. Seems a 673 front end loader is compatible with the John Deere 6430 Premium.... but it's in the states, so the info is only for reference.





John Deere 673 Loader Specifications


John Deere 673 Front End Loader Specifications



tractorgearbox.com


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I realize that this post is a month old but, did you find a FEL yet?


----------

